# plow size?



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 2000 Kawasaki Prairie 300. Is this machine too small for a snowplow? If I can plow with it, what size and are chains needed?


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

48" would probably be good. I have never used chains on my quad so i wouldnt be able to tell you the difference but my foreman plows perfect without chains but i have 1.25" treads on my tires (mudlites)


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Will the machine have enough power to do the job? It's only a 300, but in 4wd. low range it seems strong.


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

yea it should be fne


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 48" or 50" plow would work good on your 300. I run chains on my Arctic Cat 500 4x4 and it's a big help.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

My first ATV for plowing was a Bayou 300 4wd with a 48" blade and power wise it was fine. The only real problem with it was ground clearance due to the type of plow I had. In 2003 I upgraded to a Prairie 360 4wd with a 60" CC plow and it works great. Now I also have a Traxtor 500 with a Warn 60" which has the weight to push through deeper snow than the P360. Both the P360 and T500 have down pressure systems on them also and I have never used chains on either one.

Its hard to give a recommendation without knowing how much snow your pushing, how wet and heavy the snow is, whether your machine is 4wd or 2 wd and what type of tread and how much tread is on your tires.


----------

